# Golf Mk4 Engine Bay Detail



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

So me and QuickRick were pretty bored this morning and thought we'd have a little bay detail, this is how it went...

Step by step:

Powerwashed bay and under bonnet
APC'd plastics
Engine Bay and Machine Cleaner to metal. pipes and engine parts
Left both for 5 minutes, agitated with various detailing brushes
Rinsed with powerwasher
Dried with drying towels
Clayed under bonnet
Polished with AG SRP
Waxed with FK 1000p
Dressed plastics with 303 Aerospace Protectant

Heres the results

Before 









After









Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Thanks for looking


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice job!:thumb: Wiked colour.


----------



## chapperz (Apr 9, 2010)

Excellent stuff :thumb:


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

wow :thumb: thats a fantastic job. I so wanna do this to my car but am worried about the electrics/electrical faults caused by water. being a noob this is bound to happen


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice job, great green colour


----------



## QuickRick (Aug 9, 2010)

I was there and helped out with this, started first time. If you're too worried then just plastic bag some of the electrics to cover them. We used a jetwash on full power and all is well


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome job there, and perfect timing for me lol. I too am about to detail my Mk4 Golf and want to do the engine bay but am not totally sure what electrics etc I should cover before I start washing?

Can you tell me exactly what parts you covered up?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Wow..............:thumb:, Nice transformation.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats one awesome colour, imo that needs a snail under the bonnet with some big power upgrades


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice work, that looks so much better:thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheers guys, @AFK Matrix, I covered up no electrics! Nothing really on too much show, just use the pressure washed on a slightly lower setting if you're a bit worried, but I had mine on full blast the whole time :devil:


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Rofl my dad said exaclty the same thing to me today (he's a mechanic) and was a bit dubious but sounds like it won't harm it  My god this weekend is going to be a bit epic with what I have planned for my little Golf


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Haha awesome! Pm me a link and I'll check yours out


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

I sure will Ed, am going to be taking a ton of photos as its my first time detailing, the car is filthy and its going to be cleaned to within an inch of its life lol.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great man


----------



## JARS (May 21, 2010)

looks awesome, good work!


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

great job, getting a new car shortly and its getting a full blitz, so engine bay aswell,


----------



## BigD'sVW (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice work. I just power wash my mk5 golf engine bay and never had any trouble with water and electrics etc. Like anything once your on top of the job you don't have to be as extreme


----------

